# Infant Baptism Debate at WTS in CA



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 24, 2003)

I have finished listening to the three tape set on &quot;Infant Baptism Debate&quot; between Dr. Robert Strimple and Dr. Fred Malone.

I would encourage all who are struggling or thinking through this issue to get those tapes. They were helpful in laying out the basics of both positions. 

It is three tapes long.

You can get them for $10 donation by calling 760-480-8474 and ask for the tapes.

I disagreed with Strimple on one point - He said in the Question/Answer section that we baptize children based solely on the command of God. I would say that we would baptize children based on both the promises of God and the command of God.

Other than this, I enjoyed the debate.

[Edited on 10-24-2003 by webmaster]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 24, 2003)

No offense to malone, but he did not come out the debate seeming as though he really &quot;beleived&quot; what he said. Its hard to describe. It was like he was trying to get the information of out his head, where he was suppose to be putting the information into the hearers cogently.

Strimple on the other hand was excellent. I am not saying that becaue I like Paedos over Credos, but simple on the manner of cogency and delivery in debate, yes, Malone got worked over big time.


----------



## BrianLanier (Oct 25, 2003)

Matt,

How did you obtain the tape set? I called WTS Bookstore and they said that they didn't know where to get them. They did however take my phone number incase they can track them down from the seminary. Did you talk to someone directly at the seminary, if so who or what department? I would love to get a copy of those (CD would be ideal!!!).

Thanks

Brian


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 25, 2003)

Yes, you need to talk to a Dr. Horn, or Horner who is in chage of their tapes, or the tape ministry. When I called, the recpetionist knew who it was that was in charge of the tapes...

I have some info at work - I will post that Monday.


----------



## Tom77 (Oct 26, 2003)

[quote:0850bbddcc]
No offense to malone, but he did not come out the debate seeming as though he really &quot;beleived&quot; what he said. Its hard to describe. It was like he was trying to get the information of out his head, where he was suppose to be putting the information into the hearers cogently. 
[/quote:0850bbddcc]

I thought Malone did a fantastic job. I liked everything about his presentation, and thought he showed tremendous grace and love toward his Presbyterian brethren. Not only did he argue well, but he was a model of what good Christian debating should be. He sounded to me like a man who has struggled intensely with the issues and is bound by his conscience to believe what he understands the Word of God to teach.


----------



## Roldan (Apr 2, 2004)

Are these tapes in video or audio and are they still being offered?

Would love to here this! And many others I know also.


----------



## Roldan (Apr 2, 2004)

[quote:64637d65a1][i:64637d65a1]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:64637d65a1]
[quote:64637d65a1][i:64637d65a1]Originally posted by Roldan[/i:64637d65a1]
Are these tapes in video or audio and are they still being offered?

Would love to here this! And many others I know also. [/quote:64637d65a1]

they are audio. and yes, they still sell them. just call the seminary (WTS escondido and ask them to mail you a copy...it's $10, I think [/quote:64637d65a1]

Thanx brother!


----------



## Craig (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> These are available at http://sermonaudio.com
> 
> Personally, I didn't find it that helpful. I did appreciate Strimple's Opening Statement. Didn't seem like much of a debate, though. More of 2 people giving a speech on their respective beliefs.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 8, 2005)

Debate part 1

Debate part 2


----------



## Craig (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Craig_
> ...


I agree...I take it back, Josh....thanks to Randy instead!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 8, 2005)

Read Malone's book and Matt's response. Books are better. I liked Malones book.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi,

Two things.

The seminary wants to be known as Westminster Seminary California. This helps distinguish us from WTS/PA and WTS/Dallas with whom we have an historic but not organizational connection. 

WSC was organized about 1979-1980 in San Diego County. We moved into our present facilties in Escondido in the fall of 1984. I began seminary that fall.

We just celebrated our 25th anniversary last January. 

Our website is at: http://www.wscal.edu 

I spoke with Henry Doorn, Director of Donor Programs, and he was surprised to see that the Strimple/Malone Debates were online at SermonAudio.com We did not put them there. We don't know who did.

The debates are available from WSC at 

760 480 8474. 

Ask for Henry Doorn. 

His email is [email protected]

Blessings,

rsc


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 9, 2005)

> So, you're saying they're pirated. I had no idea. I will delete the copies I have. Have you emailed Sermon Audio?



Let me clarify. I'm not accusing anyone of anything, merely confessing our ignorance. We're still looking into it. 

I am saying, however, that there is no question whether WSC is authorized to distribute the recordings and they are available through the seminary for a nominal fee.

Cheers,

rsc


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 9, 2005)

While I'm not that interested in hearing these particular debates, I would like to comment that in the Internet Age, mininstries, seminaries, churches, etc. that value their spoken content should be recording digitally and making it available via .mp3 downloads. Cassettes are fast becoming "old wine skins"


----------

